# Photo Tourney: Dusk



## Kornowski (Feb 12, 2014)

Here we go.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7309/11757373964_7f1ea9865c_b.jpg


----------



## spirit (Feb 12, 2014)

This was taken at dusk - you can tell from purple skies (if it's not what you had in mind let me know and I'll change).


----------



## Ramodkk (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Punk (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## mr.doom (Feb 13, 2014)

And my entry


----------



## vroom_skies (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## spirit (Feb 15, 2014)

Anybody else got anything to add to this tourney?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm reprocessing an HDR.

EDIT: Enjoy. It's a 15 shot HDR


----------



## spirit (Feb 15, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm reprocessing an HDR.
> 
> EDIT: Enjoy. It's a 15 shot HDR


15?  I only use 3 exposures when creating HDRs: -2, 0 and +2.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 15, 2014)

spirit said:


> 15?  I only use 3 exposures when creating HDRs: -2, 0 and +2.



That's what I do too, but I took multiple shots at varying exposure levels


----------



## spirit (Feb 16, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's what I do too, but I took multiple shots at varying exposure levels



Oh I just take one shot and then export it at 3 different exposures in Lightroom. That way you save time whilst shooting and you're always guaranteed to get the same image.


----------



## Punk (Feb 16, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's what I do too, but I took multiple shots at varying exposure levels



If I may suggest, add some sharpness. If you use Photomatix, I always put my sharpness on medium after the processing


----------



## spirit (Feb 16, 2014)

Punk said:


> If I may suggest, add some sharpness. If you use Photomatix, I always put my sharpness on medium after the processing



I have a feeling he uses the Merge to HDR feature in Photoshop (which I don't like or use, Photomatix FTW for HDRs!  )


----------



## Fatback (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll jump in here. If this doesn't work let me know. I have plenty to choose from.


----------



## G80FTW (Feb 16, 2014)

I have so many to use for this....but I like this one:





Im trying different hosting websites now that ImageShack has left me 



spirit said:


> I have a feeling he uses the Merge to HDR feature in Photoshop (which I don't like or use, Photomatix FTW for HDRs!  )



I still havent found a good way to do HDR in CS6.  Every time I try they never turn out good at all. Iv taken 3-5 pictures before and tried to merge them using the feature you mentioned. Then I tried just to blend them in separate layers.  I might look into other HDR programs.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 16, 2014)

spirit said:


> I have a feeling he uses the Merge to HDR feature in Photoshop (which I don't like or use, Photomatix FTW for HDRs!  )



Yeah that's what I do. I'm not spending money on Photomatrix.


----------



## Punk (Feb 16, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah that's what I do. I'm not spending money on Photomatrix.



But you are on Photoshop?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Punk said:


> But you are on Photoshop?



Yes, I'm on CS6.


----------



## spirit (Feb 16, 2014)

G80FTW said:


> I still havent found a good way to do HDR in CS6.  Every time I try they never turn out good at all. Iv taken 3-5 pictures before and tried to merge them using the feature you mentioned. Then I tried just to blend them in separate layers.  I might look into other HDR programs.



HDR in Photoshop sucks. I like Photomatix.


----------



## G80FTW (Feb 16, 2014)

spirit said:


> HDR in Photoshop sucks. I like Photomatix.



I dont want to give up though. Iv been using photoshop for so many years, Im sure there is a way to do it so that it looks good its probably just overly complicated and I havent figured it out yet


----------



## spirit (Feb 17, 2014)

G80FTW said:


> I dont want to give up though. Iv been using photoshop for so many years, Im sure there is a way to do it so that it looks good its probably just overly complicated and I havent figured it out yet



Hmm I've tried it multiple times. Never ended up with a good result. Tried Photomatix for the first time - bam finally got myself a decent HDR. This was the first HDR I produced in Photomatix (didn't even read any tutorials or particularly play about with the software): http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/8578516612/in/set-72157633078706994

Anyway, are we ready for the poll?


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah, I can make it tonight after work!


----------



## spirit (Feb 17, 2014)

Or I could make one now... 

http://www.computerforum.com/227429-photo-tourney-poll-dusk.html there you go


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 17, 2014)

spirit said:


> Or I could make one now...
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/227429-photo-tourney-poll-dusk.html there you go



Ah, awesome. Thanks man.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 17, 2014)

Bah, I was just going to post a photo


----------

